#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Engineering Spreadsheets & Presentations >  >  >  Npsh Calculator

## jprocess

Dear All,

NPSH is one of the most important process variables (if not the most important one) of pumps that should be evaluated carefully by process engineers.
My new offer is a NPSH calculator spreadsheet that can be used for Pump process sizing.

Anyone who is interested of having a copy can contact me through my e-mail address: *jprocessman@yahoo.com*



Best of Lucks,
MojtabaSee More: Npsh Calculator

----------


## javan

Dear Mojtaba

javan_117@yahoo.com

----------


## ask

dear mojtaba 

please send a copy of everything to sharavanakumar@gmail.com

one suggestion is u can zip everything and upload it in a site it would not consume ur 

manhours much

----------


## sperb

Dear Mojtaba

Please send me a copy to marcelosperb@terra.com.br

Thank you brother

----------


## hossein110

Dear Mojtaba

Please send me a copy to motejalli@yahoo.com

Thank you

----------


## javade

Please send me a copy to javade@gmail.com

----------


## mbc.engg

> Dear All,
> 
> NPSH is one of the most important process variables (if not the most important one) of pumps that should be evaluated carefully by process engineers.
> My new offer is a NPSH calculator spreadsheet that can be used for Pump process sizing.
> 
> Anyone who is interested of having a copy can contact me through my e-mail address: *jprocessman@yahoo.com*
> 
> Best of Lucks,
> Mojtaba



Please upload the links here for everyone.

----------


## kapil.sharma.71179

Please send the spread sheet

rgds

----------


## kapil.sharma.71179

> Please upload the links here for everyone.



please upload the links

----------


## castornorono

Please send me a copy to norono.castor@yahoo.com

----------


## rahul_chengineer

Upload the link here for everyone. Thankx

----------


## Kamel

Upload the link here for everyone, IF YOU HAVE REALY, Thanks

----------


## rapee

Please sent to me rapee1966@gmail.com :Stick Out Tongue: 

See More: Npsh Calculator

----------


## ambhad

Kindly send me the spreadsheet
bhaduri.amit@gmail.com

----------


## Assylbek

Hi,

Please can you send here azhaksylyk@mail.ru

Thanks in advance
regards

----------


## kishor

Dear Friend,
Please share it on k_tejankar@rediffmail.com

----------


## rahul_chengineer

Dear Members here is the download link for NPSH Calculator. 

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Enjoy :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile: 

Don't waste your time by sending mail to JProcessor. We are here to share openly and directly.

----------


## sperb

Thank you brother.

----------


## nutcha

Dear Mojtaba

Please send me a copy to spanwang@yahoo.com

Thank a lot

----------


## Tiberius

thank you

----------


## adel_76

je cherche NPSH calculate

----------


## adel_76

merci RAHUL

----------


## adel_76

please ANSI/ABMA 7

----------


## Zkiwoker

thanks

----------


## luigivas

luigivas@yahoo.com, merci

See More: Npsh Calculator

----------


## mhuelva

thanks for this link Rahul

regards

----------


## robroy32

Please send me a copy on my e-mail: robert.popovic@gmail.com
Thank you in advace!

----------


## mkhurram79

good effort

----------


## Tony

all bull shit,this guy post quite many issues,but can not supply anything.

----------


## abe

please send to me as well
bluehandsome15@hotmail.com

----------


## roeddyes2001

dear mojtaba,
please sent me a copy to roeddyes2001@yahoo.com
regards

----------


## ARVIND

Dear Mojtaba

Please send me a copy to arvind.abha@gmail.com

Thank you

----------


## mrkokuyo

> Dear Members here is the download link for NPSH Calculator. 
> 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
> ...



Thanks alot

----------


## kishor

please send me at k_tejankar@rediffmail.com

----------


## rajiv.venu@gmail.com

Pls send copy to vijarsoon@yahoo.com

----------


## chakri4all

Please send it to this mail id allanki.chakradhar@gmail.com

----------


## Zuendus

Please send the spread sheet




Many thank's in advanceSee More: Npsh Calculator

----------


## soundparty

Thanks kid

----------


## ssrvv78

send me vivabrasil74@yahoo.com.ph

----------


## chaker05

Dear Mojtaba

Please send me a copy to zagroubachaker@yahoo.fr
Thank you

----------


## chakri4all

Please send me a copy to allanki.chakradhar@gmail.com

----------


## prashant.10

please send me at prashant.jadhav309@gmail.com

----------


## woodpeck

Kindly send it to awoodbird@yahoo.cn

Thank you !

----------


## pc09876

please send me at lironsh123@walla.com

Thanks!

----------


## harshad

Hi..! Dear,

Please send me on harshad_27@yahoo.co.in

Thanks in advance,
Regards,
Harshad

----------


## proceso1965

Dear Mojtaba

Please send me a copy to vmgb1965@gmail.com

Thank you brother!!!

Best Regards from Mexico city!!!

----------


## kapilsharma7985

pls mail it to me at 
kapilsharma7985@gmail.com
thanks

----------


## vittalreddy

please send me one copy to     suman.sgk@gmail.com

----------


## JOSANDPER

Please send me a copy jose.andrade.ebs@gmail.com


ThanksSee More: Npsh Calculator

----------


## vittalreddy

please send me one copy to my mail vittalreddy.muthyala@gmail.com

----------


## victorlachica

Thank you very much

----------


## cobraaa

thanks

----------


## jsn1980

please send to me..my mail id jsn.1980@hotmail.com

----------


## randhi_dwi

please send me one copy to my mail randhi_dwi@yahoo.com

thanks

----------


## CarlosBatista

Thank you

----------


## m.boka

Thank you

----------


## anihita

thanks "rahul_chengineer" we need members like you, who are generous in sharing applications and knowledge

----------


## dchernandezs

Thanks a lot for this gift. Could you send me a copy my e mail is dchernandezs@gmail.com

----------


## sarkar_anu@rediffmail.com

please send me one copy to my mail kesar_anurag@rediffmail.com

----------


## tigormaruli

Pls send me the copy

tigormaruli@gmail.com

----------


## sheejafmk

please send me a copy to sheejafmk@yahoo.com

See More: Npsh Calculator

----------


## kishor

dear jp process,
i am need of npsh calculator.
please share at k_tejankar@rediffmail.com
thanks in advance

----------


## maskedsperm

Thanks Rahul_Chengineer... thanks

----------


## evolutionb

Thank you so much

----------


## nilu

Please send me a copy to my mail  nil_bhat1@rediffmail.com or upload in 4shared or ifile.it
Thanks

----------


## cafe_denda2000

Dear sir,
please send a copy to my id: cafe_denda2000@yahoo.com
thanks

----------


## aquiles

please send me Please send me a copy and the spread sheet
 to marlop4535@gmail.com

----------


## vps_56

Please send me a copy to vps_56@yahoo.co.in

----------


## juncreek

please send me to akevan01@gmail.com

thanks

----------


## Sriram_be

Hi

Please send me, My ID: rajasekar.salem@gmail.com

Thanks
Sriram

----------


## blanchy

Hello,

Woul you mind sending spreadsheet for me?

Thank you very much.

blanchy

berkayzip@gmail.com

----------


## ashish_1730

Dear Mojtaba

Please send me a copy to ashish_1730_1730@mumbaimail.com

Thank you brother

----------


## Thanhvp

Dear Mojtaba



Please send me a copy to daithanhbk@gmail.com

Thank youSee More: Npsh Calculator

----------


## wantos2000

Dear Mojtaba

Please send me a copy to onetoe@gmail.com

Thank you

----------


## dodolwajix

dear mojtab

plz send me indrabayu90@yahoo.com, 

tq
yu90

----------


## oel0801

Hi

Please Send a copy to my email  oel0801@yahoo.com.mx, 

regards

Omar

----------


## oel0801

Hi

Please Send a copy to my email  oel0801@yahoo.com.mx, 

regards

Omar

----------


## soufianed34

Please send me a copy to soufianed34@Gmail.com

----------


## nilu

Hi

Please Send a copy to my email nil_bhat1@rediffmail.com

regards

Niladri


Read more: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## bammatt

please send a copy to aylim8@gmail.com

Thanks

----------


## oel0801

Dear Mojtaba:


Can you send me a copy of npsh calculator, please, my email is oel0801@yahoo.com.mx

Thanks in advance.

----------


## pks0707

plz send to my mail id. kalaiselvan0707@gmail.com

----------


## Washoo

Please send me a copy to pahla420@yahoo.com

Thank you

----------


## kkkonsowa

Can you Please send a copy to : kkkonsowa@yahoo.com

----------

